# Blondie is in TN



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Blondie was dumped from a car with another dog.


> Blondie is a small female golden mix I’d guess,,, Brody is male redbone hound mix (guessing on the breed) smaller than the average hound… both very friendly,, young, energetic,,,, have been fixed and vaccinated… If you can help with either one, it would be great,,,, they were tossed out at a local drive-in restaurant,, and she was in heat (of course!)…. So we picked them up and got them fixed and here they are!!


They are both currently in a foster home, but need homes of their own. 
They are near Cookeville,TN. PM me for contact info. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondie and Brody*

Blondie and Brody are beautiful!!

Hoping someone helps them


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

bump ... people never fail to amaze me .... how could you dump your dogs out of your car? ugh


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> bump ... people never fail to amaze me .... how could you dump your dogs out of your car? ugh


That's what I say. These two are probably better off in another home where they will be appreciated and loved. Shame on those people and everyone else who treats animals badly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondie and Brody*

Blondie and Brody deserve a loving home!!!!1:no::no::no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are they safe?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They're in a foster home.
Hope they get forever homes soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

It says they're in a foster home but I'm pretty sure they still need a rescue to go to.


----------



## Jackie Wagoner (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm the foster mom for Brody and Blondie... yes they are likely better off than they were,, and yes,,, they still need a forever home of their own! They are both the typical, loving, trusting, happy dogs that we find so often,,, who still like people in spite of the treatment they've received! Down in my area (and most of the South, sadly) there are many many counties that have no animal control, no shelters, and not much interest in what happens to these unfortunate animals.... They're here because someone didn't care enough to get their dog spayed,,, and now the offspring end up being somebody else's problem!! And in cases like these dogs,, someone else's joy as well....when they are lucky enough to get picked up by a good hearted stranger before they get hit by a car or shot by a disgrunted homeowner who doesn't want them around! Blondie was in heat when we found her,,, and Brody might have been with her or just found her along the way.... He had a pretty bad limp when we got them,, and the vet said it was likely a previously untreated problem that had healed incorrectly and left one leg a little shorter.....Since gaining some much needed weight and playing non-stop with his pal Blondie for several weeks,, he's much improved. It's amazing what a little love and lots of groceries can do!!
We hope someone out there can provide both of them with the forever homes they need and deserve so that they can look forward to a long, bright future.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackie-You are a Dog Angel*

Are Blondie and Brody spayed and Neutered?
Do they seem to get along with other dogs, cats, children?

Jackie:

Bless you for taking Blondie and Brody in and giving them a loving foster home.

Have you emld. any rescues in your area for them, to see if they can help.

Where in TN are you?

Do you have an email address or phone # people can contact you at if they can help Blondie and Brody.

You can email it to me if you'd rather not post it on here.
My email is: [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm:
> 
> It says they're in a foster home but I'm pretty sure they still need a rescue to go to.


I see that now.:doh: I always think that a foster home means they're in rescue. I forget sometimes big hearts take dogs in without a rescue to support them.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello! I am a volunteer with Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue. If you would like to email these dogs info and pics to our contact on the website www.rescueagolden.org we can courtesy post them for you....Thank you for taking these sweeties in!!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

GoldenGirlTN said:


> Hello! I am a volunteer with Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue. If you would like to email these dogs info and pics to our contact on the website www.rescueagolden.org we can courtesy post them for you....Thank you for taking these sweeties in!!


Thank you for that wonderful offer--it could really help them find homes of their own.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTN*

GoldenGirlTN

I'm sure that Jackie Blondie and Brody's foster mom would SO appreciate that!!

Please email her: Blondie and Brody
Jackie Wagoner [[email protected]]

I think she only has one post on this forum so not sure you should pm or send email from this forum-don't know if she could open.

*Here is the msg. Jackie sent me yesterday when I asked questions about Blondie and Brody.*Both of them are fixed and vaccinated…. They are posted on our local Hum. Society Petfinder page,,, but we find that the folks up north have a lot better luck dealing with these dogs than we do! And I like having the safety net for them that adopting thru a rescue up north gives them!!

If you want to contact me, feel free to… at this email address or call me if you have specific questions… 

*GOLDENGIRL: I have this ladies phone number if you want it.
Just email me: [email protected].*They seem to be fine with other dogs (limited as their contact is with anyone but each other) and it’s hard to imagine them not being good with people… can’t vouch for the cat thing,,,, I have a cat enclosure very close to where they are and they pay no attention to the cats there.

I’m about an hour from Knoxville between Knoxville and Cookeville if that gives you some clue…

J


----------

